# how is the fur



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

How is the fur doing in your area. Coyotes are not to bad here but they are starting to rub now. Has anyone been selling anything. how much you getting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't sell fur but all the dogs I have seen lately are pretty rough looking fur wise.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sold a few a couple of weeks ago got $40 for my best dog.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I haven't sold any fur so don't know what they are giving for them. Our fur is looking really rough now rubbed pretty good.


----------

